# A big thanks to Solaryellow + wife Miya



## desertlites (Jul 24, 2011)

Had a load of Kingsfords from WV.going into SC. I had most of sat.to kill so Joel invited me to stop by for the day. The smoker build was put off that day do to the heat but he took me over to check it out and meet 1 of the other builders. I've known Joel for a couple years now + have learned that when he does something he aint satisfied till its right, this smoker is really gonna be Something!!( Real nice buddy) Well back to his place for some tastes of this and tastes of that and of course the Odouls he has always promised me, Did I mention he had a brisket on the drum since 6am? After a tour of the garden and some of his Other intrests we sat and talked about life, SMF the Fl. gathering and smoking of course it was time for the brisket. This was right up there with the best brisket I have had and along with his homade beans and coleslaw was a fabulous dinner. Joel I had a great time and once again thanks so much and also for the leftovers, bacon, snacksticks,etc etc you sent me off with. Can't wait till next time my friend.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like you had great time bob......... Joel had mensioned about getting together but nothing panned out...... Hopefully it will happen.... Would like to check out his build.... I just got a call on a 250 gal propane tank from craigslist for 200 bucks so I would like to check out his build and taste some of his grub.......


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats awesome Bob. Glad you guys got to hang out and relax. Did you get any of Joel's sausage?


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 24, 2011)

desertlites said:


> Had a load of Kingsfords from WV.going into SC. I had most of sat.to kill so Joel invited me to stop by for the day. The smoker build was put off that day do to the heat but he took me over to check it out and meet 1 of the other builders. I've known Joel for a couple years now + have learned that when he does something he aint satisfied till its right, this smoker is really gonna be Something!!( Real nice buddy) Well back to his place for some tastes of this and tastes of that and of course the Odouls he has always promised me, Did I mention he had a brisket on the drum since 6am? After a tour of the garden and some of his Other intrests we sat and talked about life, SMF the Fl. gathering and smoking of course it was time for the brisket. This was right up there with the best brisket I have had and along with his homade beans and coleslaw was a fabulous dinner. Joel I had a great time and once again thanks so much and also for the leftovers, bacon, snacksticks,etc etc you sent me off with. Can't wait till next time my friend.


It is always a pleasure to see you Bob. You are always welcome to visit when you happen to be nearby. Maya really enjoyed meeting you and hanging out with all of our food talk. It is hard to beat a nice relaxing day talking about what we both are passionate about. 

Did you fire up the new stove yet?


boykjo said:


> Sounds like you had great time bob......... Joel had mensioned about getting together but nothing panned out...... Hopefully it will happen.... Would like to check out his build.... I just got a call on a 250 gal propane tank from craigslist for 200 bucks so I would like to check out his build and taste some of his grub.......




Just about any Saturday will work to see it Joe. Unfortunately, the build isn't happening at my house due to my overzealous HOA. But we could manage a field trip any other day. Let me know when you have some time.


bmudd14474 said:


> Thats awesome Bob. Glad you guys got to hang out and relax. Did you get any of Joel's sausage?


He left with brisket, from-scratch baked beans, sirloin tip roast pastrami, bacon, and snack sticks. Hopefully I put a big dent in his grocery bill for the week.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to hear about the "get together's", even the small ones!  Wish I was there!


----------



## alblancher (Jul 24, 2011)

Good people.   Glad to see little spur of the moment get togethers like that.  Sure you all had a good time.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 24, 2011)

Joel I delivered this am, didn't see Mike apparently he was rushed - oh nevermind. Like I figured being Sunday didn't get a load out of Depot so fueled and went to piggy wilggly for a couple things I happened not to receive from you(grin) will use the stove tonite, let's see brisket corn tortillas cheese ro-tel well u see where I'm going.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 24, 2011)

desertlites said:


> Joel I delivered this am, didn't see Mike apparently he was rushed - oh nevermind. Like I figured being Sunday didn't get a load out of Depot so fueled and went to piggy wilggly for a couple things I happened not to receive from you(grin) will use the stove tonite, let's see brisket corn tortillas cheese ro-tel well u see where I'm going.










 Don't forget the OTRview. ;o)


----------

